# Ultra Towers vs Bookshelf in 7.2.4 setup



## jordan56 (Jan 19, 2020)

I need help deciding between 3 setups one if the premium or ultimate getting the Ultra Towers as mains and Ultra Bookshelfs I have go to rear surround, the budget option prime bookshelfs as rear surrounds UBs stay as mains or the middleground just getting a 2nd pair of Ultra bookshelfs for rear surround keeping the main 7 channels all ultra. Eventually plan to add either a 2nd Pb-2000 but the pro model or dual pros with current as a third sub. I will put pics of current setup below, first time poster hello all.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Fix your wiring guy! I vote all the same speaker route.


----------



## John 2031 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have 6 Ultra BSs, FL,FR, SSs, RSs, with the Ultra center in my tiny HT area... you can guess how I'd vote. I have 2 Prime Elevations for the front height speakers that I need to install to replace some old Polks.


----------



## jordan56 (Jan 19, 2020)

John 2031 said:


> I have 6 Ultra BSs, FL,FR, SSs, RSs, with the Ultra center in my tiny HT area... you can guess how I'd vote. I have 2 Prime Elevations for the front height speakers that I need to install to replace some old Polks.


I went with the Ultra Bookshelfs Ill post some pics tomorrow. I love them would have got them as side surround to but after having a klipsch bookshelf and tower there I was actually relived for something less quiet lol. But no the system just sings now! Also ended up ordering an SB-4000 I felt some midbass was missing from not getting the towers so wanted to try sealed, plus I thought it would look better and I love it! Cant wait to get a 2nd one or a 16Ultra if in outlet for duals!.Thanks again guys Ill post some new pics sson.


----------



## jordan56 (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh and I actually will be spending probably next weekend on the wiring anyone have any reccomendations for the ceiling wire? I do have those wire runners for the floor.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

I got these stick on wire runners from Home Depot. I should have bought a bigger diameter for 12 gauge wire. It's a tight fit with 1/2" piping.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

I cleaned up the floor wiring.


----------

